# Filtered Tank, "Scum" layer on surface... Help!



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

I need a little bit of help. I have a 2.5 gallon for my betta, Pink, and his pet snail Yelnats. I'm having a little bit of trouble with his tank. I've cleaned the tank several times, boiled his rocks, weekly water changes, done everything I can think of, but nothing has been helping. There is a "scum layer" that has been forming on the waters surface. I've tried a couple different filters, and I'm growing concerned because its starting to affect his fins. :-( (Scum is pre-snail, so it's not that.)

I live right outside of New Orleans, so at this point the only thing I can think of is maybe it's the water and to start using bottled water from the store. 

Before I do this, do any of you have any suggestions?

Thank you!!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The tanks I have that don't have much surface agitation all have a slight film on them but its not bad. Do you have a filter or is the 2.5g unfiltered? What do you add to your water when you do a water change? Is the scum layer oily? I have a 2.5g unfiltered tank but theres no film, I do at the least 2 50%+ water changes per week & when I do a 100% I don't clean the decos or the gravel as far as scrubbing or cleaning in hot water. I think you need to up your regular water changes to at least twice a week. I don't know what kind of snail you have but if you have a Mystery Snail, it is recommended they have 2.5g per snail so your tank would be overstocked with this type of snail.


----------



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

The tank is filtered, I have a small elite filter in the tank that I have modified to also contain carbon. Yelnats is only in there temporarily to clean up the algea, he lives full time in my 6 gallon tank. I dont normally clean his rocks and whatnot, I just did so in an attempt to get rid of this scum.


----------



## KKCOTNER (Apr 28, 2013)

I posted about this a couple of days ago....I am in Northern Louisiana....I was told it it like a Protein Buildup and you can either get like a turkey baster and suck it up or I got just got paper towels and got it off the surface.....my betta Dougi built the biggest Bubble Nest I have seen! He was so excited that protein was gone!! I am blaming it all on Hard Water in Louisiana!! Hope that helps!!!


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I get that layer too. I've also been told that its a protein layer that comes off easily with a paper towel.


----------



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

Great!!! Thank you guys!! That makes me feel much much better!


----------

